# Part 4 of the Alien Creature build.



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is part 4 of the ALIEN CREATURE build. He is starting to take shape. I am going to work on this thing and hopefully, part 5 will be the conclusion so please make sure you follow to keep up to date on what I am up to. Next week, I am skipping a week on this build to do an epic Distortions Unlimited unboxing.


----------



## Jrineflygirl (Aug 11, 2018)

This is great. We own an architectural store. So over the years we have built Halloween set props. Since we get about 6000 children for Halloween, we have very real sets. Gravestones real from donations over the years. 1800 s cauldrons are real. Organ and chandelier the same I could go on. But now, my husband is hell bent on creating a real, of course non flyable UFO. 30 ft diameter and the dome is a custom plexiglass top, 8 ft diameter. As you walk in the craft it will have a bar that starts in the 8 ft diameter point and goes in another 1-1/2 ft. entire draft will be made of all aluminum. Can support a couple of people and will come apart in 3 stages. We have to host a Halloween fundraiser for our local art museum and this is a business write off for us as it will become usable As a portable bar. Lighting ideas are welcome. The shape of the craft will be near the same as the one on forbidden planet !


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Jrineflygirl said:


> This is great. We own an architectural store. So over the years we have built Halloween set props. Since we get about 6000 children for Halloween, we have very real sets. Gravestones real from donations over the years. 1800 s cauldrons are real. Organ and chandelier the same I could go on. But now, my husband is hell bent on creating a real, of course non flyable UFO. 30 ft diameter and the dome is a custom plexiglass top, 8 ft diameter. As you walk in the craft it will have a bar that starts in the 8 ft diameter point and goes in another 1-1/2 ft. entire draft will be made of all aluminum. Can support a couple of people and will come apart in 3 stages. We have to host a Halloween fundraiser for our local art museum and this is a business write off for us as it will become usable As a portable bar. Lighting ideas are welcome. The shape of the craft will be near the same as the one on forbidden planet !


That is so awesome!! Please share photos of it when it’s done. I would really love to see! Also, please check back for part 5 which is also the conclusion. This prop is finally done and I’m ready to move on to the next one. Thank you for watching!


----------

